# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Change door swing in steel door frame

## Kirrah

Hi all - hoping someone can help.  
I have a steel door frame set into a single brick wall, which leads into a small ensuite. Given the size of the bathroom I wish to change the door swing from in to out I.e to have the door open out into the bedroom rather than into the ensuite.  
The frame has the hinges built into it - I'm guessing I can cut these off and bog up the damage, as well as cutting a new bolt recess / strike plate and bogging up the existing one. Any tips on this? 
Where I'm stuck is how/where to attach the new hinges? Anyone done this before? 
I'm hoping this will save me from cutting out the existing frame and retro fitting a new one. In a lesson on the need for better planning, before I decided to rehang the door I already re-plastered and painted the bedroom walls - so I'd like to avoid damaging the walls if possible! 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.  
Cheers

----------


## cyclic

[QUOTE=Kirrah;921106]Hi all - hoping someone can help.  
I have a steel door frame set into a single brick wall, which leads into a small ensuite. Given the size of the bathroom I wish to change the door swing from in to out I.e to have the door open out into the bedroom rather than into the ensuite.  
The frame has the hinges built into it - I'm guessing I can cut these off and bog up the damage, as well as cutting a new bolt recess / strike plate and bogging up the existing one. Any tips on this? 
Where I'm stuck is how/where to attach the new hinges? Anyone done this before? 
I'm hoping this will save me from cutting out the existing frame and retro fitting a new one. In a lesson on the need for better planning, before I decided to rehang the door I already re-plastered and painted the bedroom walls - so I'd like to avoid damaging the walls if possible! 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Cheers[QUOTE]    
Yes, not all that hard but maybe fiddly first time round. 
Bog up the existing no trouble with either Builders bog or car bog which is the same thing, then paint over. Tap the metal in a little to get a build up area for the bog if necessary. 
Easiest way to attach new hinges is tek screws which will stand a little proud(raised) or you could countersink them, but I would use pop riverts probably 3/16"-4.5mm diameter. 
If you want the hinges inside the frame(where the mortar is) then simply slot the frame with a mini angle grinder with a thin blade, and slip the hinge in place then rivert through the frame into the hinge, then all you will see is the riverts. 
To cut the hole for the lock bolt simply drill a series of small holes then chop with a small sharp chisel or, if you have an air grinder or similar, even better, but the striker plate will not be able to  
be recessed as in a timber frame, so just leave it raised by it,s own thickness. 
Most metal frames I've seen only have a rebate one side for the door so you may need to fit timber stops, and it also would mean the door is too wide, so you may need to get a smaller door 
 or remake the existing one if it is this type of frame. 
 To fit the stops I would use countersunk tek screws and liquid nails. 
You may need a few drill bits because you will be drilling through metal into mortar and they may go blunt quickly. 
Or, you could get rid of the metal frame and frame up a new opening in timber. 
Good Luck.

----------


## Gaza

Either replace frame or have guy come out they cut n patch change hinges the works for few hundreds bucks we use them some times at work for this type of stuff

----------


## Kirrah

[QUOTE=cyclic;921108][QUOTE=Kirrah;921106]Hi all - hoping someone can help.  
I have a steel door frame set into a single brick wall, which leads into a small ensuite. Given the size of the bathroom I wish to change the door swing from in to out I.e to have the door open out into the bedroom rather than into the ensuite.  
The frame has the hinges built into it - I'm guessing I can cut these off and bog up the damage, as well as cutting a new bolt recess / strike plate and bogging up the existing one. Any tips on this? 
Where I'm stuck is how/where to attach the new hinges? Anyone done this before? 
I'm hoping this will save me from cutting out the existing frame and retro fitting a new one. In a lesson on the need for better planning, before I decided to rehang the door I already re-plastered and painted the bedroom walls - so I'd like to avoid damaging the walls if possible! 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Cheers  

> Yes, not all that hard but maybe fiddly first time round. 
> Bog up the existing no trouble with either Builders bog or car bog which is the same thing, then paint over. Tap the metal in a little to get a build up area for the bog if necessary. 
> Easiest way to attach new hinges is tek screws which will stand a little proud(raised) or you could countersink them, but I would use pop riverts probably 3/16"-4.5mm diameter. 
> If you want the hinges inside the frame(where the mortar is) then simply slot the frame with a mini angle grinder with a thin blade, and slip the hinge in place then rivert through the frame into the hinge, then all you will see is the riverts. 
> To cut the hole for the lock bolt simply drill a series of small holes then chop with a small sharp chisel or, if you have an air grinder or similar, even better, but the striker plate will not be able to  
> be recessed as in a timber frame, so just leave it raised by it,s own thickness. 
> Most metal frames I've seen only have a rebate one side for the door so you may need to fit timber stops, and it also would mean the door is too wide, so you may need to get a smaller door 
>  or remake the existing one if it is this type of frame. 
>  To fit the stops I would use countersunk tek screws and liquid nails. 
> ...

  
Thanks for the advice - I didnt think about the rebate - luckily it does have a debate on both sides.  
Think I'll try the pop rivet suggestion - thanks again!

----------

